

Women as Background Decoration (in Video Games) - aasarava
http://www.feministfrequency.com/2014/06/women-as-background-decoration-tropes-vs-women/

======
aasarava
This was posted by another HN member a couple months ago but received no
comments. I reposted since the video has received more attention in the past
several days and Anita Sarkeesian and her family have now received death
threats, simply for Sarkeesian's commentary on women in video games.

